# Looking for dog food



## rustyboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys its been a while since I been here, but Im looking for a cheap good dog food for my pit. He is currently on blue buffalo but at 55 dollars a bag every two weeks it's just too much. I was think of getting Iams my cousin is giving it to his dog. So please any suggestions will be great.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't go with Iams. It is not a good dog food. Take a look at the sticky in health and nutrition. It's called Dog Food rating and comparison I believe. There are a lot of foods listed there that are good. Everyone here feeds something different. Also, how much are you feeding him? 2 weeks seems a little quick to run out of food. Between my 3 I can go through an 16-18 pound bag in 2 weeks easily. But when we had one dog that bag lasted around a month.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

My $60 bag of Acana (28lbs) feeds both of my dogs for the whole month! So one dog goin thru a bag every 2 weeks seems excessive... but either way check out that sticky lotsa good food recommendations there.  and yeah.... no iams.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

24lb bag of blue lasts me 2 weeks also...Bella eats 2 cups a day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> 24lb bag of blue lasts me 2 weeks also...Bella eats 2 cups a day
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


See and that's what fun about a higher quality dog food. My 75lb Odin eats 2 cups a day


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cain and Sheba get 2 cups. Ammo is at about 4 cups, but he's little still so I don't have much of a set amount for him yet. 2 weeks and we have to get a new bag.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I was in your position for a while, trying to figure out a good balance between quality and price. I have nothing against Iams, but there are other options which are similarly priced but better quality. Pro Plan is a decent food with large bag sizes ranging from 33 to 38 lbs. Authority is another decent food, and they make a grain-free that costs a little more than a dollar a pound (but unfortunately comes in only 4 and 15 lb bags right now). Some foods that are on level with Blue but a little cheaper are Taste of the Wild, Simply Nourish, and Narure's Recipe. 

Me, I decided to give ProPlan Sensitive Skin & Stomach a try, and I've been pleased with the results. A 33 lb bag at $47 feeds my two for about a month.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Even Diamond Naturals runs $36 for a 40lb bag in may area....


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It does sound like you are definitely over feeding! The higher the quality of food, you won't have to feed as much.so if you are going to decrease quality...you might end up spending the same amount in the long run. 
Not sure on your dog's size he probably only needs about 2-3 cups a day. 3 at most! You don't want a fat dog... 

Try Taste of the Wild, Diamond Naturals-grain free, 4Health (at tractor supply)....


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> See and that's what fun about a higher quality dog food. My 75lb Odin eats 2 cups a day


Acana being of substantially higher quality than Blue Wilderness?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> It does sound like you are definitely over feeding! The higher the quality of food, you won't have to feed as much.so if you are going to decrease quality...you might end up spending the same amount in the long run.
> Not sure on your dog's size he probably only needs about 2-3 cups a day. 3 at most! You don't want a fat dog...
> 
> Try Taste of the Wild, Diamond Naturals-grain free, 4Health (at tractor supply)....


Over feeding at 2 cups a day?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> My $60 bag of Acana (28lbs) feeds both of my dogs for the whole month! So one dog goin thru a bag every 2 weeks seems excessive... but either way check out that sticky lotsa good food recommendations there.  and yeah.... no iams.


How does your 28lb bag last a month and my 24lb bag last 2 weeks if I have one dog, you have 2 and we both feed our dogs the same amount? (I have a measured scoop)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Acana being of substantially higher quality than Blue Wilderness?


Yes it is. Regularly ranks higher in reviews and has fresher high quality ingredients. Champion (makers of Acana and Orejin) just got their "fit for human consumption" award for their ingredients. Shows what quality they have 



*Bella*Blu* said:


> Over feeding at 2 cups a day?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i think she was talking to the OP.



*Bella*Blu* said:


> How does your 28lb bag last a month and my 24lb bag last 2 weeks if I have one dog, you have 2 and we both feed our dogs the same amount? (I have a measured scoop)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I used to use a scoop too... a one cup one. But turns out, it was more than one cup!  I took a measuring cup and compared the portions and it was much different. So now he officially gets 1 cup 2x a day and Banshee is 3/4 cup 2x a day. And the last bag I bought was on 7/10 and I will buy the next bag tomorrow.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I feed my dogs 4health grain free. It's $36 for 30 lbs and a bag lasts me a week feeding 13 dogs. It gets an A on the food grading scale.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

PRIVATE BUTCHER .. get the phone book look in yellow pages.  yup old school all the way... 

Rice, potatoes as filler and be sure to include brochili peas or collards


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> PRIVATE BUTCHER .. get the phone book look in yellow pages.  yup old school all the way...
> 
> Rice, potatoes as filler and be sure to include brochili peas or collards


If only there were more private butchers in the city!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes I was talking to the OP...not you Bella Blue  I actually said his dog probably only needed 2 cups, maybe 3. 

And gosh, I wish we had a butcher..... :/ lol!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Yes it is. Regularly ranks higher in reviews and has fresher high quality ingredients. Champion (makers of Acana and Orejin) just got their "fit for human consumption" award for their ingredients. Shows what quality they have
> 
> i think she was talking to the OP.
> 
> I used to use a scoop too... a one cup one. But turns out, it was more than one cup!  I took a measuring cup and compared the portions and it was much different. So now he officially gets 1 cup 2x a day and Banshee is 3/4 cup 2x a day. And the last bag I bought was on 7/10 and I will buy the next bag tomorrow.


But where do you get it? And I'll be comparing (not that I don't trust you experts) lol...but Bella's gas is crazy, and I've been thinking maybe it will improve with a switch...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Phone books people... phone books.. and look for the nearest smaller city or town on outskirts


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I feed my dogs 4health grain free. It's $36 for 30 lbs and a bag lasts me a week feeding 13 dogs. It gets an A on the food grading scale.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


13 ....oh my...bully paradise at your place??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh how Iove that idiotic food comparison chart people buy into...nevermind consistency.of product, how the company processes their kibble, where ingredients.come from, quality of ingredients, honesty of the company with recalls and non usage of every loophole, etc..

Same crap as those weight watcher bullshit down your freezer isle or calorie counting..


Two options.. do as fire suggested and find yourself a local butcher or.hunter of whom will sell you meats at great prices... Or if you want to stick with kibble and with as close to same benefits.as the natural feeding of raw, orijen or Acana are your options... Both runs you more than your current bit of higher quality both in bag and company standards of production.. 

There are a few lesser grade cheaper options but nothing cheaper than what your feeding now so no point in listing them.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Oh how Iove that idiotic food comparison chart people buy into...nevermind consistency.of product, how the company processes their kibble, where ingredients.come from, quality of ingredients, honesty of the company with recalls and non usage of every loophole, etc..
> 
> Same crap as those weight watcher bullshit down your freezer isle or calorie counting..
> 
> ...


Lol. Well that idiotic food comparison chart was brought to my attention by the mods that run this page  I plan on making the switch to raw pretty soon but for right now the food I'm feeding is doing just fine and its a hell of a lot healthier than what most feed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol. Well that idiotic food comparison chart was brought to my attention by the mods that run this page  I plan on making the switch to raw pretty soon but for right now the food I'm feeding is doing just fine and its a hell of a lot healthier than what most feed.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Because someone is a a mod doesn't mean they are an expert in nutrition or know any more than the other.. I wasn't just referring to you everyone mentions it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> But where do you get it? And I'll be comparing (not that I don't trust you experts) lol...but Bella's gas is crazy, and I've been thinking maybe it will improve with a switch...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


this is the formula i feed. ACANA Wild Prairie Regional Formula Grain-Free Dry Dog Food


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I read what the bag says to see if it is worth trying, but for me the proof is in the pudding. If I see results and _I can afford_ to maintain it over time, the food is good enough for my dogs. I take opinions with a grain of salt, because its all just words over the Internet. I, as the owner, know if something is lacking. If money were no object, I'd have Terra on NV Instinct Salmon and raw, and Loki maybe on Blue Wilderness senior. But when times are tough, we all hang tough together, and eat the food with the damned brewer's rice.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

WOW! Blue Buffalo only lasts 2wks? I pay 56 BB Fish and Sweet Potato but I usually get it when it's on sale usually 50. Mine lasts for over a month, longer in the summer. He gets a little less then 2c a day but I add 2 tbls of low fat yogurt and raw veggies as treats. Don't follow the scale on the bag.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

PerfectPit said:


> WOW! Blue Buffalo only lasts 2wks? I pay 56 BB Fish and Sweet Potato but I usually get it when it's on sale usually 50. Mine lasts for over a month, longer in the summer. He gets a little less then 2c a day but I add 2 tbls of low fat yogurt and raw veggies as treats. Don't follow the scale on the bag.


I agree.... bag charts are usually bad.


----------



## bikeonway (Aug 13, 2013)

The majority of your dog's diet should consist of protein, which can be raw or cooked. Start with two parts protein like ground beef or buffalo.


----------



## RichardPryor (Aug 13, 2013)

Taste of the wild prarie dog blend... But over all go for grain free

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

There is no substitute.....I switch between the Regional Red and 6 Fish....2 cups a day plus whatever she gets in her kong ball in her crate so actually more like 2.75/3 cups a day.



Special treats 1x every other Sunday


----------

